# Xp zu Xp Netzwerk Problem



## Bluebo (9. August 2003)

hi leute!

habe ein grosses problem bei der übertragung von daten im Netzwerk!

der eine rechner startet den datentranfer und nach kurzer zeit hängt der andere rechner weg!

habe sogar auf beiden rechnern das betriebsystem neu installiert!
doch leider hatte das auch keinen effekt!

was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2003)

Hast du die Treiber (für Netzwerkkarte) vom Hersteller genommen oder verwendest du die XP-Treiber. Ein Tipp: Versuch die es mit den neusten Treiber des Hardware-Herstellers, sollte das nicht klappen, versuch mal eine andere Netzwerkkarte oder tausche die Netzwerkkarten der beiden PC untereinander!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Bluebo (10. August 2003)

hi Stauffenberg,

habe den fehler gefunden!

es war die soundkarte die den rechner zum abstürzen gebracht hat!


----------

